# Kubota L345DT bucket slow to lift



## CharlesDNix (May 23, 2015)

I have a Kubota L345dt. The bucket is slow to lift when cold. After the system warms up it will not lift. Bucket tilt seems to work better. I have clean the control valve with no luck. Tractor is 1982.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Greetings CharlesDNix,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached is a copy of a post written by *DP50* on 9/13/2009. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*kubota hydraulic problem solved *

*Hi All, A few days ago I posted a problem with my L245DT the loader and 3 pt would barley raise and only at high R's with no lift strength.after checking everthing I could take apart I was only able to find the one relief valve under the seat at pressure block, It looked as though the pump needed to be replaced after reading the function of the loader control valve it said that near the inlet valve there is a relief cartdiage sure enough a small piece of gunk had stuck this valve partialy open, by pushing down with a small bolt it broke free and move freely aginst the spring load screwed it back in and to my relief the relief worked and all was back to normal wanted to post this incase any one else should have this problem. Thank you all for your input on my original post the good thing is the filter got cleaned do to this good luck on all your repairs out there! *


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Charles,

Is your lift slow as well? 

Have you cleaned the suction screen? Changed the Hydraulic filter?

Does it work well when first started up? I had a problem with a Kubota hydrostat many years ago. It would run fine for a few minutes and then become sluggish. I pulled the hydraulic dipstick and noticed the oil had a creamy look to it...It was full of tiny air bubbles. It had a suction leak at the pump inlet. Replaced an o-ring and put sealant on the connection externally. Never had that problem again.


----------



## jp3088 (May 24, 2017)

have a mx5100 bucket slow to go up comes down normal wont lift heavy load


----------



## 1guido2 (Oct 25, 2015)

jp3088 said:


> have a mx5100 bucket slow to go up comes down normal wont lift heavy load


Hello, jp3088
I have a MX4700 (virtually identical to your MX5100 other than the 4 HP) with a similar issue.
Have you found a resolution to your problem?
Mine seemed to start when I was using my big, heavy Kodiak brush hog on the 3 pt.
I've seen a post previously discussing the deadheading of the 3 pt. causing pressure issues on the FEL, so I'm gonna mess with it as soon as the sun comes up to see if there's any difference.
-Thanks, 1guido2 in East Texas


----------

